# Snowbasin vs Powder Mountain



## Poto

Given a week to indulge, with snow quality and quantity being equal, how would those in the know split their time between these two places?:dunno:


----------



## killclimbz

I think overall Snobasin is the much better mountain. It's got a bit of everything. Easy slack country access, plenty of long intermediate trails, and they have super gnarly cliff zones. The Cirque above the Tram tips in at over 60 degrees and is a hair raising descent. Powder Mountain is kind of a intermediates mountain all the way around. Powder Country is nice, and it definitely had the best conditions. It's not very steep though. True back country out of that resort is rather a pain to lap and could get you in some serious trouble. Then again the same thing can be said of Hell's canyon at Snobasin, but at least it puts you back in one of the parking lots there for quick laps. 

I'd recommend visiting both, but since I have revisited Utah, I went to Snobasin and didn't mess with Powder Mountain. that alone says something.


----------



## neednsnow

I'm with Kill on this one. Went last year and Hit Powder and Snowbasin. Basin has much larger/variety in terrain. Powder BOASTS a ton of acres, but much of it is Sno-Cat accessible (which costs extra) or drops to a significant run-out. 

With my three days I did one day at each and decided to hit Basin, again, for a second day. I hit a section I hadn't hit the day before and it was a blast....Strawberry Peak....very chill crusier area. The Top Face chutes are pretty gnarly, as Kill stated. Basin just has much more variety than does Powder. I'm all about ma and pa places, but if I am going to travel somewhere, I want variety! (No wonder I'm not married yet.)

If you focused on Basin, you could always wander south about 30 or 40 minutes and hit the Canyons....never been to the resort but the drive there is easy and I've heard good things about the riding.

MPD, why are you so pro-wolf mtn? That place is like Blue Knob or the Poconos in PA!!!


----------



## CaptT

It's like this....if there is a new storm that dumps at *least* 18inches then do Basin, they have way more *vertical feet* but they also have way bigger crowds. You have to hit Basin while the storm hits or first thing the day after. Lots of lifts so it gets torn up quick...I am talking by half day the mountain will be shit. Powder keeps sweet caches for probably a week after(but you do have to work for them). You should use the weather as your guide. 

P.S. Visibility is a serious issue at basin when it storms....



killclimbz said:


> I think overall Snobasin is the much better mountain. It's got a bit of everything. Easy slack country access, plenty of long intermediate trails, and they have super gnarly cliff zones. The Cirque above the Tram tips in at over 60 degrees and is a hair raising descent. Powder Mountain is kind of a intermediates mountain all the way around. Powder Country is nice, and it definitely had the best conditions. It's not very steep though. True back country out of that resort is rather a pain to lap and could get you in some serious trouble. Then again the same thing can be said of Hell's canyon at Snobasin, but at least it puts you back in one of the parking lots there for quick laps.
> 
> I'd recommend visiting both, but since I have revisited Utah, I went to Snobasin and didn't mess with Powder Mountain. that alone says something.



Kill....I really want to like you but I kinda want to punch you in the face now....sorry... 

You know I take that back....Powder Mountain sucks...don't go there!


----------



## burritosandsnow

POW MTN 


you can close the thread now


----------



## killclimbz

Hey, I did say visit Powder Mountain. It certainly has it's charm, and there is some stuff there I didn't get to that I would like to go check out. My biggest problem is that resorts are not usually where I ride anymore. We definitely had one of the more memorable days at Powder Mountain when I was there last time. It was a riot, and MPD can't seem to quit recycling the pics from that trip...


----------



## CaptT

You know, one thing I am not considering is that if you are not into riding powder....it's something I personally can't imagine or begin to understand but there are some out there. Powder is pretty gay on a groomer day and the park isn't maintained for shit...they cut the pipe last year about 3 days before the spring session at the end of the year. So... groomers=basin.....powder...well you get my drift. 

Kill and needsnow....you two must have hit basin on an epic day... like I said the pow doesn't last long there. If that is the case I do want to punch you both in the face...... I am stingy and that was mine! .

It does take longer to ride the BC loops at powder.....but they are well worth the time and effort to get there.


----------



## killclimbz

Actually, there is a ton of powder to be found at Snobasin. There are some great stashes there. Plus, I have accessed a lot of the back/slack country out of there. Really good stuff. Again I am not really bashing Pow Mow, I've just enjoyed Snobasin a bit more. I like the insanely steep lines they have there. Inbounds and out in Hells canyon among other spots. 

As far as riding powder goes, have you looked at my pictures in the photo thread? Asking if I ride powder is like asking the Kennedy's if they are gun shy...


----------



## CaptT

Lol...I was aiming that part at the original post-er....I would be kinda retarded to miss that...you do have some sweet ass pic's. There is a ton of great BC off Basin but I don't get to hit that as often as I would like, depends on the crew I am with...I have resort buddies and buddies I would trust with my life....I also do a lot of solo riding and it's just not safe to take off alone....


----------



## neednsnow

ohh no, I was in Utah the third weekend in January, this past season. It hadn't snowed in about 2 or 3 weeks. The temps were warm and the snow was sluffy. At Powder, we took the tow-rope to the top and did a little hiking before our drop. We found some good runs, but it wasn't really "Powder" more mashed taters. Everything was pretty-well tracked. On days like that, I'd prefer to just lap as many times as possible and find as many hidden gems as possible. When I went to Snowbasin, it was pretty tracked, as well, but there was a lot of sunbaking. The strawberry side had all sorts of taters to ride through those goofy low shrubs below the gondola. I tooled-around there. I don't doubt your opinion, Capn, and I would assume Pow is awesome for many days after a storm. Unfortunately, that can't be said if it had been 3 weeks since the last storm. Luckily Utah redeemed itself in April when I hit Snowbird! 

It wasn't one of the huge storms, but I won't scoff at 18 inches. Either place, dude is going to have a blast!


----------

